# Moving plan & procedure -opinion?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I wonder if forum members could comment on my situation and migration plan...
I am planning to relocate to Malaga from Italy. Brit citizen. Mid-forties. EFL teacher.

I've read various threads and there seem to be varying opinions and sometimes a little confusion regarding some procedures like healthcare, taxes, registrations, renting and so on.
I'd like to state a rough relocation plan and invite comments on any of my misunderstandings, omissions etc. Also, if another sequence would be better, I invite advice on this too.
As I own a property in Italy, the funds from this sale will eventually be used for a purchase in Spain- I can't buy in Spain till I sell in Italy. I can, however, move house contents to a rental prop before I sell the property itself. I'd like to do as much as possible before the move and property sale. 
Sequence of activities :
1. Obtain an NIE and bank account (probably a non-resident account)

2. Obtain teaching work and contract, or, if not immediately possible with an employer, set up as autonomo to give private English lessons, and convert status to employee later if or when I get a school contract.

3. get private healthcare ( I understand that this is mandatory )

4. Rent a property while looking for places to buy – If I understand correctly, one can generally only rent property (with an above-board, legal contract) with an employment contract, or by being able to demonstrate sufficient funds to service the rent (this latter option would be possible for me with the funds of my Italy property sale; so a Catch 22 if not having property sale funds (and no work contract)) Could a solution be to rent from Italy with just an NIE, then change to Spanish residency when I sell up and move?

5. Register as resident within 3 months

6. buy property

7. Secondary actions such as convert UK licence and get resident bank account.

How does this sound? Are there any glaring omissions or misunderstandings? 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MikeItMo said:


> I wonder if forum members could comment on my situation and migration plan...
> I am planning to relocate to Malaga from Italy. Brit citizen. Mid-forties. EFL teacher.
> 
> I've read various threads and there seem to be varying opinions and sometimes a little confusion regarding some procedures like healthcare, taxes, registrations, renting and so on.
> ...


If you manage to find employment with a contract, or register as autonomo and start paying social security contributions, then you would not need private health insurance in order to register as a resident. The social security contributions would give you access to healthcare within the state system.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> If you manage to find employment with a contract, or register as autonomo and start paying social security contributions, then you would not need private health insurance in order to register as a resident. The social security contributions would give you access to healthcare within the state system.


Thanks for the input on that point.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks good. It _is_ possible to rent without an employment contract, at least in the short term; it certainly is where I live, but in cities where demand is higher I guess agents might be more fussy. The cut-óff point between short-term and long-term lets used to be 11 months, I don't know if that's still the case. Just offer to pay a few months up front or consider renting direct from the owner (you can still insist on a legal contract).


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> Looks good. It _is_ possible to rent without an employment contract, at least in the short term; it certainly is where I live, but in cities where demand is higher I guess agents might be more fussy. The cut-óff point between short-term and long-term lets used to be 11 months, I don't know if that's still the case. Just offer to pay a few months up front or consider renting direct from the owner (you can still insist on a legal contract).


Thanks for the tip. I'd like some element of formality in a rental agreement if possible but would prefer not to have to pay an agency their slice, especially if it's a short-term rental.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Personally in the present climate with the 29th Match 2019 less than 365 days away now.

I'd get down to the Registro Central de Extranjeros and the Padron pretty sharpish, as I wouldn't
tarry 3 months, not with those ( nothing's agreed until everything's agreed ) clowns on 
the UK-EU negotiating team.

As for the UK driving license, so long as it's the 10 year license, with an EU flag and UK on it;
as it stands you could ( after taking into account certain proviso's ) continue until it expires, 
then get a Spanish one - or blame the aforementioned clowns, if the rules change and 
the powers that be, never publicised it.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Personally in the present climate with the 29th Match 2019 less than 365 days away now.
> 
> *I'd get down to the Registro Central de Extranjeros and the Padron pretty sharpish,* as I wouldn't
> tarry 3 months, not with those ( nothing's agreed until everything's agreed ) clowns on
> ...


Thanks. These you refer to are for residency and....?

On the back of this I'd also like to ask more generally: does one have to prove residency by more than having a place of residency such as a rental contract for an apartment?
Does anything prevent one from renting in Spain and registering for residency there while still owning a property (and being technically resident) in another country (Italy)?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

MikeItMo said:


> Thanks. These you refer to are for residency and....?
> 
> On the back of this I'd also like to ask more generally: does one have to prove residency by more than having a place of residency such as a rental contract for an apartment?
> Does anything prevent one from renting in Spain and registering for residency there while still owning a property (and being technically resident) in another country (Italy)?


Obviously to register on the Registro Central de Extranjeros and the Padron, you need a permanent address 
n Spain, whether it's a place you bought or one your renting. Of course the rental contract helps with
both the Extranjeros and the Padron and no doubt proof of income as well with the Extranjeros.

As for registering for residency in Spain, while still owning a property in another place, or another country,
for most Brits, when they first move and ( for one reason or another decide to put their old house in the
UK up for rent or leave it unoccupied ) theirs nothing stopping them registering as a permanent
resident in Spain.
Even though they still own their former family home in the UK and might ( of course ) still be paying a
mortgage and ( until a tenant moves in, if it's going to be rented out ) Council Tax on it.
As they've moved from the UK, they are no longer permanently residing in the UK, no matter whether
they still own property there or not.
The only thing you've got to decide ( will I be resident or non resident ? ) is whether you really want
to live permanently in Spain ? and that it will be your centre of economic interest from now on ?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Proving residency and having residency are probably not the same. You may wish to avoid tax in the UK by proving residency in Spain to the UK authorities, for example showing them you have been in Spain for over 180 days. But to have residency you need to meet certain requirements in Spain and just owning a house or renting isn't in itself sufficient


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

kaipa said:


> Proving residency and having residency are probably not the same. You may wish to avoid tax in the UK by proving residency in Spain to the UK authorities, for example showing them you have been in Spain for over 180 days. But to have residency you need to meet certain requirements in Spain and just owning a house or renting isn't in itself sufficient


Thanks . Actually you'll notice I'm not in UK but Italy when I've been resident for more than 10yrs. Anyhow... you mean from above that one can register as resident with a minimum of 180 days (and same question to William re your residency point)?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MikeItMo said:


> Thanks . Actually you'll notice I'm not in UK but Italy when I've been resident for more than 10yrs. Anyhow... you mean from above that one can register as resident with a minimum of 180 days (and same question to William re your residency point)?


You need to be clear on terminology.

To be a fiscal resident in Spain means to live in Spain for more than (a total of) 183 days in a calendar year.

To be resident is different. If you intend to make Spain your home, then within 90 days you must sign on the list of foreigners and get your 'residency' certificate/card.

Note that you can be 'resident' without being fiscally resident.

Having property elsewhere has nothing to do with being resident or not. It's all a question of where your main home or 'centre of economic/vital interests' are.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> You need to be clear on terminology.
> 
> To be a fiscal resident in Spain means to live in Spain for more than (a total of) 183 days in a calendar year.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. 
So one can register as simply being resident as soon as one has an address (less than 90days possibly), rented or otherwise, but to be fiscal resident and be subject to Spainish taxes etc, 183 days of residency must be satisfied. I suppose for this latter one has to demonstrate satisfactory income etc as William mentioned above.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MikeItMo said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> So one can register as simply being resident as soon as one has an address (less than 90days possibly), rented or otherwise, but to be fiscal resident and be subject to Spainish taxes etc, 183 days of residency must be satisfied. I suppose for this latter one has to demonstrate satisfactory income etc as William mentioned above.


You've almost got it  .....

To sign on the list of foreigners and register as 'resident' within 90 days, requires proof of income and/or savings plus health care cover.

Fiscal residency happens automatically after 183 days but can happen sooner depending upon circumstances.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> You've almost got it  .....
> 
> To sign on the list of foreigners and register as 'resident' within 90 days, requires proof of income and/or savings plus health care cover.
> 
> Fiscal residency happens automatically after 183 days but can happen sooner depending upon circumstances.


OK, got it. Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> You've almost got it  .....
> 
> To sign on the list of foreigners and register as 'resident' within 90 days, requires proof of income and/or savings plus health care cover.
> 
> Fiscal residency happens automatically after 183 days but can happen sooner depending upon circumstances.


You can always trust the 'Snik' to provide accurate info... He knows his stuff.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

regarding resident registration and state health cover: do part-time contracts of employment qualify? (and if so what might be considered parttime hours?).
thanks.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you have any kind of legal employment e.g a contract. Even if it is part time you will be paying SS and therefore will be eligible for free health care. The problem might be that some employers may not wish to give you a contract and just pay you in cash. I think you said you would e teaching English in which case you should be able to get from someone. There is still a huge demand for English in Spain so it shouldn't be a problem just don't expect to make much. If you work split shifts and do 23 hours teaching contact you will be okay


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

kaipa said:


> If you have any kind of legal employment e.g a contract. Even if it is part time you will be paying SS and therefore will be eligible for free health care. The problem might be that some employers may not wish to give you a contract and just pay you in cash. I think you said you would e teaching English in which case you should be able to get from someone. There is still a huge demand for English in Spain so it shouldn't be a problem just don't expect to make much. If you work split shifts and do 23 hours teaching contact you will be okay


thanks for that


----------

